# Whole Earth peanut butter



## Mark Parrott (Jan 20, 2017)

Bought a jar of this as it was half price.  I'm generally not a fan of peanut butter, but this is really nice.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 20, 2017)

I prefer this one. I love peanut butter.


----------



## Ljc (Jan 20, 2017)

Yup it is nice. For a long while I used another brand, can't remember the name it was verrrry nice,  nothing added other than roasted peanuts, peanut oil and some salt, trouble was it was rather runny I was ending up with quite a bit on me rather than in me  IMO whole earth is the next best one it's tasty and all ends up where it's supposed to be


----------



## DeusXM (Jan 20, 2017)

I find it's higher carb (not to mention three times the price) than Tesco Value peanut butter...so I tend to buy the cheaper stuff. Even with added sugar, it's lower carb because it's got a higher oil content.


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Jan 20, 2017)

Yeah Whole Earth is the best by far - crunchy of course.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 20, 2017)

Oh yes, deffo the crunchy one.  I've just had a generous helping on a slice of Burgen toast & testing.  BG before: 5.0.  1hr after: 5.7.  Will do 2hr  check at 2.45.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 20, 2017)

Well, 2hrs after: 6.3.  Happy with that.  In fact no different to slice of burgen on it's own.


----------



## john pardo (Jan 20, 2017)

If there is a jar of peanut butter in our house it doesn't last 10 mins.


----------



## Gary S (Jan 21, 2017)

Hello
Have you thought of making your own? All you need is the round plastic attachment with blade on the base that you get for example with the "Braun MR550MCA hand blender and chopper" (other brands are available!), KP peanuts (don't use cheaper brands as it tastes awful) and the best quality olive oil you can afford.
Just add nuts and oil into the round chopper attachment and blend until smooth. If you want crunchy peanut butter add some nuts at the end and give it a quick wizz.
It tastes fantastic and is low in carbs. Not sure how long it lasts as when I make it I always find an excuse to eat it.
You can always experiment with other nuts - Brazil butter tastes good too. Give it a try, what's there to lose?


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 21, 2017)

I've got one of those plastic attachments on our blender.  I'll give it a go.  Thanks.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 21, 2017)

I use Meridian which contains just peanuts and salt.  My issue with the Whole Earth one was the fact it contains palm oil.  They do now however make a 100% peanut one. i.e. no salt, palm oil or anything else.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 21, 2017)

I thought the Whole Earth one didn't use palm oil.  Didn't check the label.  Oh well.


----------



## Vicsetter (Jan 21, 2017)

Whole Earth says sustainable palm oil.  If your jar isn't big enough I recently found a 1kg plastic tub of it (I think it was from Makro).


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 21, 2017)

Ive seen them tubs.  Ideal if you want to rub it over your body.


----------



## Ljc (Jan 21, 2017)

Vicsetter said:


> Whole Earth says sustainable palm oil.  If your jar isn't big enough I recently found a 1kg plastic tub of it (I think it was from Makro).


Your right, they do say sustainable palm oil.


----------



## Mowbotman (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi what is Burgen Toast , I am currently looking for wheat free bread, but cannot find many, is burgen bread the same


----------



## Ditto (Jan 22, 2017)

Is palm oil bad for you? I luvs peanut butter, but not sure which one to buy.


----------



## Vicsetter (Jan 22, 2017)

Wayne hallam said:


> Hi what is Burgen Toast , I am currently looking for wheat free bread, but cannot find many, is burgen bread the same


Never seen Burgen Toast.  (just reread Mark's post, it's just Burgen bread toasted) Burgen bread is not wheat free although they do make a wheat free bread, I have never seen it.  See their web site; http://www.burgenbread.com/nutritionist/

P.S. you can print off a coupon from their website which gives you 30p off a loaf.


----------



## Vicsetter (Jan 22, 2017)

DeusXM said:


> I find it's higher carb (not to mention three times the price) than Tesco Value peanut butter...so I tend to buy the cheaper stuff. Even with added sugar, it's lower carb because it's got a higher oil content.


The difference between whole earth and tesco value is very small both in terms of fat and carb content.  I think you must be talking about the effect it has on you, personally, as I am sure you know that the fat content doesn't affect the carb content, only the effect of the carbs.


----------



## Mowbotman (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks , seams that our local Asda sell it , will give it a go.


----------



## Ljc (Jan 22, 2017)

Ditto said:


> Is palm oil bad for you? I luvs peanut butter, but not sure which one to buy.


@Ditto . As far as I'm aware, it's only how it's produced that's the problem, it must be from sustainable sources.


----------



## Radders (Jan 22, 2017)

Ditto said:


> Is palm oil bad for you? I luvs peanut butter, but not sure which one to buy.


Not bad for you, but a lot of people are very concerned about the environmental damage done in its production. Here is a link to a site that explains it: http://wwf.panda.org/what_we_do/footprint/agriculture/palm_oil/environmental_impacts/


----------



## Radders (Jan 22, 2017)

Whole Earth is my favourite. I tried a large jar of Meridian from my local health food shop, as I like to support local independent shops, but I found it very runny and it always separates out. I know you stir it back in but this is very tricky when the jar is full, especially when the stuff at the bottom is set solid.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 22, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> Bought a jar of this as it was half price.  I'm generally not a fan of peanut butter, but this is really nice.


I love peanut butter and have to the whole earth brand is the worst one imho that I have tasted.

Gave it to a lady in the village who feeds the badgers in her garden with peanut butter and R said they wouldn't eat it


----------



## Radders (Jan 22, 2017)

Pumper_Sue said:


> I love peanut butter and have to the whole earth brand is the worst one imho that I have tasted.
> 
> Gave it to a lady in the village who feeds the badgers in her garden with peanut butter and R said they wouldn't eat it


I'm puzzled: to me it just tastes of peanuts! Maybe you had a jar that was off? What did it taste of?


----------



## NMJ (Jan 28, 2017)

Wayne hallam said:


> Hi what is Burgen Toast , I am currently looking for wheat free bread, but cannot find many, is burgen bread the same


Hi. Take a look  in the freefrom aisle in your local Tesco or Sainsbury for Genius bread it's gluten free I'm a type 1 Diabetic and have to  follow a very strict Gluten & Wheat free diet. Genius bread is very good.


----------



## Radders (Jan 28, 2017)

NMJ said:


> Hi. Take a look  in the freefrom aisle in your local Tesco or Sainsbury for Genius bread it's gluten free I'm a type 1 Diabetic and have to  follow a very strict Gluten & Wheat free diet. Genius bread is very good.


Hi NMJ, is that because you have coeliac disease? My consultant told me that it's quite common among those with type1 as we often have more than one autoimmune condition. I have hypothyroidism which is also autoimmune.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 22, 2018)

In my post up above I used Meridian peanut butter - made with peanuts and a touch of salt.  I switched to Morrisons 100% peanut butter (£1.87 for 340g) but was waiting for Aldi to do a version because it was bound to be cheaper.  Well it's now in, 100% peanuts and £1.29 for 280g.  Bought some but not tried yet.  Will use up my Morrisons jar first.  They also do an almond butter as well.


----------



## Madeline (Dec 22, 2018)

Ditto said:


> Is palm oil bad for you? I luvs peanut butter, but not sure which one to buy.


It’s bad for the poor old orangutans, as they keep destroying their environment to grow it. Sustainable is better, none is best.


----------



## Radders (Dec 24, 2018)

Madeline said:


> It’s bad for the poor old orangutans, as they keep destroying their environment to grow it. Sustainable is better, none is best.


I’ve been reading some info that for the environment it might be better to seek truly sustainable palm oil because the alternatives to palm oil take more resources to produce. Greenpeace notably don’t encourage a boycott of palm oil. Have a look at the coop’s website which gives a more in depth look at the different palm oil schemes.


----------



## Madeline (Dec 24, 2018)

That was a really interesting read - sort of like almond milk as a kind alternative to dairy, until you realise the environmental impact. I’ll stick with the sustainable stuff in future.


----------



## Radders (Dec 24, 2018)

Madeline said:


> That was a really interesting read - sort of like almond milk as a kind alternative to dairy, until you realise the environmental impact. I’ll stick with the sustainable stuff in future.


Absolutely. Trouble is that each time something that gets pointed out as being harmful to the environment we look for substitutes and don’t usually know the environmental impact of them. One day I hope that someone will make a website where you can do a comparison of various actions and products, but in the meantime I guess the real solution is to reduce unnecessary consumption of just about everything.


----------



## Madeline (Dec 24, 2018)

Eating more local produce would be a good start


----------



## Pine Marten (Dec 24, 2018)

Madeline said:


> Eating more local produce would be a good start


It's hard to juggle, isn't it? We try and use Fair Trade goods, the profits of which benefit the growers/producers, but that's hardly local (which around my way means the Turkish corner shops...). I guess all you can do is make a choice and just do your best. Btw I love Whole Earth crunchy peanut butter


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 16, 2019)

Having been a member of greenpeace from before I was out of the womb till a few years ago, to my knowledge palm oil isn't the worst if farmed properly and is better than most alternatives, which is why greenpeace aren't against it fully.

Back onto peanut butter, I love any nut butter. Whole earth is very nice. The Funky Nut Co - they have a website and facebook page is the best I have ever had, do a sea salt one which is epic!

In one of my healthy cooking books it had a recipe for cashew nut butter, which was nice, however by the time you've bought all the elements and battled with the blender it's easier just to buy it, even a top brand.


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 16, 2019)

PhoebeC said:


> Having been a member of greenpeace from before I was out of the womb till a few years ago, to my knowledge palm oil isn't the worst if farmed properly and is better than most alternatives, which is why greenpeace aren't against it fully.
> 
> Back onto peanut butter, I love any nut butter. Whole earth is very nice. The Funky Nut Co - they have a website and facebook page is the best I have ever had, do a sea salt one which is epic!
> 
> In one of my healthy cooking books it had a recipe for cashew nut butter, which was nice, however by the time you've bought all the elements and battled with the blender it's easier just to buy it, even a top brand.


Just got back with a big tub of the whole earth and then saw this.
Yummy.


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 16, 2019)

I love Whole Earth. Although Aldi's own Foodie Market stuff is very nice too!


----------



## Edgar (Jan 22, 2019)

ChrisSamsDad said:


> Yeah Whole Earth is the best by far - crunchy of course.


----------

